# Question about my orders



## Equalizer (Apr 21, 2009)

This is what's written on my paper work from MEPS. "11x Option 40. 
Title Us Army Airborne Ramger."
Then it goes into Duty assignments (training locations) which are as follows: TYPE - BT        LOCATION - Sill         LENGTH - 4weeks 6 days.
TYPE - OSUT    LOCATION - Benning   LENGTH - 7weeks 3 days.
TYPE - BAT       LOCATION - Benning   LENGTH - 2weeks 3days.

Now that's it. BAT is Basic Airborne Training, that's what MEPS said. I asked why wasn't RIP stated and they said "we don't put that in because you have to finish Airborne first, but don't worry, see on here it says option 40, that's what you got". So I left it alone, but then I was thinkin' about it again today, thought I'd run it by you guys.

P.S. I'm already Airborne qualified so everyone at MEPS was a bit confused and said when I get to Benning for the AIT portion of OSUT let the DS's know :uhh:


----------



## 104TN (Apr 21, 2009)

I looked at my old orders and RIP wasn't there either. As long as you're Option 40 Uncle Sugar will be sending you to RIP. 

I don't know if RIP is in ATRRS or not but as it's a unit run course I'm thinking not. That might have something to do with the folks at MEPS not giving you a solid date.

They're making you do OSUT again?


----------



## Equalizer (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info...
No WTC then just the AIT portion of OSUT 7 weeks.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 22, 2009)

RIP is in the ATRRS.  

I don't have my contract with me but I do remember it stated something like "Ranger Training" in duty assignments.


----------

